# Looking for a business partner



## maria123321 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi there, 
My husband and I have immigrated from China to Australia one year ago. My husband has been working as a procurement director in automobile industry for nearly 20 year in China, and have established a broad and a solid network with manufactures and exporters from a variety of brands, including TOYOTA, HONDA, MAZADA, FORD, AUDI, BMW, BENZ, HYDAI,NISSAN etc. We are planning to have a business to sell automobile parts in Australia and looking for a market here. If somebody is interested, please contact me. My email address is yueyun123321 at 163 dot com
Thank you very much!

Cheers,

Maria


----------

